# Looking for a GT-R



## m1ac_drew (Apr 2, 2002)

I've been saving up for a few years and I have enough now to buy an R35 GT-R. It's been a few years since I've been behind the wheel of anything Skyline related and I'm feeling homesick!

I am after a blue or black Stage 4.25 (or higher) GT-R. My interior preference would be the black/red two-tone, but don't mind as long as it not some trying-to-be-BMW fancy brown full-leather setup.

In terms of budget, I have been looking around at prices and it seems like £45k is good place to start. I'm after something with not tons of miles, anything up to around 40k. I'd like a MY11 but could be tempted by a nice low-mileage MY09. 

For relative peace of mind, I would like a car with a full service history, not fussed if done by third-parties rather than Nissan. 

I'm in SW London, but am willing to travel for the right car. I don't mind not test driving as long as I get a demonstration drive and the opportunity to check the car all around inside and out. I already test drove an MY17 at a Nismo centre, so I know roughly what to expect.

In terms of timescales, I'm away on holiday from the middle of this month till the end, so if I don't buy before then, it'll be after I get back. I'm not in a mad rush, but would like to buy before the end of May as I want to take it to the Nurburgring in the summer (it's one of my lifetime goals!).

As an aside, I could possibly be tempted by an R34, as I still have soft spot in my heart for one, but it would need to be minted with a contemporary or timeless-looking bodykit etc.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If your willing to compromise there***8217;s a white,recaro 2014 on Facebook. 49k fsh
Got injectors and ecutek file installed

£45000


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Carl Ingram is the sellars name

Within this car you would get

New headlights and rear lights
Revised shocks
Updated steering wheel
Probably something else I***8217;ve forgot

Anyway good luck in your search


----------

